# Need a hotel in Barcelona



## LouiseG (Jul 24, 2014)

Our cruise next year leaves from Barcelona and we would like a couple days to explore the city and surrounding area.  We would like someplace near the tourist venues with access to the on/off transport.  Hoping we can get a room large enough for 2 plus luggage that at least has a coffeemaker to help wake us up.  We are on a really tight budget ($100/night range) but want to be safe and comfy.  Can anyone recommend a place?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2014)

There was  a TUGger cruise that departed Barcelona a few years ago. We stayed at the Hesperia Del Port. It's on Parel-lel, near the foot of Las Ramblas, half block to a Metro station and the entrance to the funicular to Montjuic. We have stayed there since as well. It is clean, modern, you can walk to a lot of stuff in the area. I can't vouch for in room coffee, though. Thats not all that common in Europe.

 We walked to board our second cruise from there. No shuttle required.

Jim


----------



## NJDave (Jul 26, 2014)

You can get the Sheraton for about 100 Euros.  It is close to the red line which will bring you to the major attractions .  It is in a nice residential area with a pedestrian street.  It is also near the hop on off bus. 

http://www.fourpointsbarcelonadiagonal.com/


----------



## travs2 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Hotel in Barcelona*

Last September we planned a cruise leaving from Barcelona.  After much research we booked a few days before the cruise at The Hilton Diagonal Mar.  It was wonderful and reasonably priced.  The delicious breakfast was included and it was right across the street from the "Hop on Hop off" bus stop.  We spent the days before the cruise exploring beautiful Barcelona and we were well rested on embarkation day.  Enjoy!


----------



## travelplus (Jul 26, 2014)

I  highly recommend the Amister Art Hotel located near Passeig Gracia and Las Ramblas. Its a boutique hotel and the rooms are very nice and its on  a quiet street.

www.hotelamister.com/


My Father and I stayed here post cruise this past April. Its also located within a 5 minute walk to the Air Bus to Barcelona Airport they have 2 lines A1 and A 2 depending on the terminal you are leaving out of.

Valencia Street near the hotel has some great restaurants. 

You will enjoy the location and its about a 10 minute drive to the port.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2014)

travelplus said:


> I  highly recommend the Amister Art Hotel.



Nice place. But €240 a night ain't even CLOSE (by about 4X) to the OP's $100 budget.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2014)

We have stayed at one of the Hesperia hotels (outside of Barcelona however) and wouldn't hesitate to book that brand again. We've also stayed at the Renisance hotel at the airport and liked it fine. I have seen Hotel Jazz mentioned favorably by cruisers as well.

Your best source of information is likely to be on the Cruise Critic web site. There is a wealth of information to be found on that site by experienced cruisers. $100/night in Barcelona might be tough. $100 Euro's maybe but $100 not so much. Cruising the med on a tight budget can be a difficult thing to do in my experience. It's been several years so maybe things have changed. I really haven't followed it since my wife got sick 4 years ago.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> $100/night in Barcelona might be tough. $100 Euro's maybe but $100 not so much.



I found Hesperia del Port today for as little as $103 not Euros. Rooms are a little um, cozy, but Hell, it's Barcalona! How much time will you spend in the room? You just can't beat the location and amenities (restaurant, helpful staff, did I mention location?) for the price. 

If price is not a factor, Artes Hotel, or my favorite, Avenida Palace, are great as are the American branded hotels (why would I go to Europe to stay in an Amrican hotel?)

I agree about CruiseCritic.com/ There are so many experienced and helpful cruisers that it's the TUG of cruisers. We sign up for Roll Calls, parties, shore excursions, dinner companions, trivia team members, etc. for every cruise. Yes, and hotel recommendations at embarkation/destination ports. Oh, and where to buy wine to smuggle aboard.

Jim


----------

